# Liệu sữa Meiji HP dạng thanh có tốt cho bé yêu không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (1/8/20)

Hãng sản xuất: Meiji
 Xuất xứ: Nhật Bản
 Trọng lượng: 14.5g x 6 thanh
 Quy cách đóng gói: Sữa được đóng gói dạng thanh bột.

*1. Đặc điểm của sản phẩm:*

- Sữa Meiji Hp dạng thanh là dòng sữa đặc biệt của hãng sữa Meiji được sản xuất và đóng gói tại Nhật Bản dành cho trẻ dễ bị dị ứng với sữa, trứng, đạm đậu nành…

- Sữa Meiji dị ứng được sản xuất bằng phương pháp thủy phân toàn phần đạm sữa bò.  Ngoài việc chứa enzym phân giải đạm sữa chất lượng cao, sữa bột Meiji Mirufi HP không chứa lactose, đảm bảo hương vị và chất lượng dành cho trẻ dễ bị dị ứng.

-  Đạm thủy phân rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa, nhất là với các bé dưới 3 tuổi – độ tuổi mà các bé cần lượng đạm động vật cao để phát triển trí não. Các công thức protect start, probiotics, hypoallergenic... sẽ bảo vệ tối đa hệ miễn dịch của bé. Và cũng như các công thức sữa khác sữa Meiji dị ứng cũng bổ sung các vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển toàn diện thể lực và trí não cho trẻ.


​

- Vì là dòng sữa thủy phân nên vị sữa của Meiji dị ứng sẽ có bản chất là vị hơi đắng nhè nhẹ khác so với các dòng sữa khác.

- Dòng sữa này thường sản xuất số lượng có hạn hơn các dòng sữa khác vì tỉ lệ bé bị dị ứng không quá nhiều.

*2. Nguyên liệu sản phẩm: *

- Tinh hồ, axit béo cần thiết, protein thủy phân, đường fructo, tinh bột sơ chế, Glycerophosphate Ca, axit photphoric K, sắt pyrophosphat, Clorua Ca, Hydroxit K, Mg clorua, Carbonat Ca, inositol, V.C, hydroxit Na,  Tryptophan,  Phenylalanine, Taurine, Tyrosine, Histidine, kẽm sulfat, Cytidylate Na, axit nicotinic amide, V. E, pantothenic axit Ca, V. A, V. D, axit uridylic Na, guanylate Na, axit inosine Na, 5′-AMP, đồng sunfat, V. B2, V. B1, V. B6, axit folic, carotene, V. K2, V. B12.

*3. Cách pha sữa:*

- 1 thanh sữa pha được 100ml sữa ( cả nước và sữa là 100ml).

- Bạn cho sữa vào bình rồi cho 1/3 hoặc 1/2 là nước nóng từ 70-90 độ, lắc cho tan và thêm nước nguội là được.

*4. Bảo quản: *

- Bảo quản nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát.

- Tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp và nơi có nhiệt độ, độ ẩm cao.

*5. Hướng dẫn đặt hàng *

Bạn có thể đặt mua online bằng cách mua tại website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: Tạm dừng phục vụ


----------

